# Iron All and papers like it..



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

One of the things that I keep reading here is the problem that some of you still have with the "new papers" like iron All." The problem is that it may stick to the shirt. One of the major things you all must do is remove the transfer hot.. not 10 seconds after you open the press BUT HOT NOW!!!!. I mean you may even burn your fingers a little but if you do then the transfer should slip right off. I mean I don't have any hairs left on my hands.. OK a little.. but they are turning white with fright at what I put them through.. Lou


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Lou. ...... JB


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I ordered a sample of Everlast Soft inkjet Transfer paper, and you guys say its like Ironall..so I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Good advice. I had that same problem. Look at it like this ... when do you get the Krispy Kreme donuts? When the "Hot Now" light is on. So that is when you peel the transfer. 

I don't know if that worked, but it was neat just to put the Krispy Kreme donut reference in there. (Even though I like Dunkin Donuts myself)


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I got some paper from Milford and it flakes after printing...you can't peel it for the flaking. I will be calling Milford for replacement. The paper is useless.

I ended up going to McLogans, Downtown LA and picked up some transfer paper...heard it was good....will be using it soon....got my first project due soon. Hmmmmmmmmmmm we should send Badalou a gift for his help, maybe a picture of himself on a tshirt! lol


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm we should send Badalou a gift for his help, maybe a picture of himself on a tshirt! lol


 Or, maybe some finger hair... lol

Thanks, lou

I hope this was not an insult... It was not my intention to insult you


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> we should send Badalou a gift for his help, maybe a picture of himself on a tshirt! lol


That sounds like an insult.. I do my best to assist people here. I have been using Iron all for over a year.. yes I had problems with it and yes there were times I wanted to throw my printer in the trash. I actually took back my cx7800 for replacement 3 times for replacement because it was so messed up from using the paper. then my light bulb went on as I watched my printer rock and roll on the the small stand I had it on. I changed stands to a heavy duty and guess what it has been months, many months since I had a problem. then they changed the paper and still no problems. Does it flake, I have seen a few spots. But nothing like the old paper. There was even a time I had to hand feed the paper into my printer. Now I do not. Try the papers from imprintables or coastal. Get the samples and let me know.. By the way.. would you like a t-shirt with my picture.. I will even autograph it.. LOL


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Or, maybe some finger hair... lol


I drew some on with a sharpie... Wonder if anyone will notice if I do that to my head..


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

badalou said:


> Try the papers from coastal. Get the samples and let me know..


 
I have used paper from them and it is not as good as iron all.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

CoolTech said:


> Or, maybe some finger hair... lol
> 
> Thanks, lou
> 
> I hope this was not an insult... It was not my intention to insult you


Lou, it was not my intent to detract from your post....


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Good advice. I had that same problem. Look at it like this ... when do you get the Krispy Kreme donuts? When the "Hot Now" light is on. So that is when you peel the transfer.
> 
> I don't know if that worked, but it was neat just to put the Krispy Kreme donut reference in there. (Even though I like Dunkin Donuts myself)


Time to make the donuts!!!!!

Sometimes...I feel like that guy in the old Dunkin Donuts commercial when I am making shirts at 2am!!! LOL


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> I got some paper from Milford and it flakes after printing...you can't peel it for the flaking. I will be calling Milford for replacement. The paper is useless.


LJ....

What color was the back of the paper? I'm curious because I had the exact same problem with paper from Milford that had a grey / black stripe down the back. The paper I finally got that was light blue on the back worked alot better....although not perfect. I'm still looking to get the same results that many others here have had with the Ironall by tweaking my settings.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the new improved iron all-jetflex..etc. I've been a iron all user since the first day it was out. Got my suply from John at Milford. I'm happy other people are carring the paper and now i heard that there will be a canadian distributer Good for us Canadian in the Dollar exchange. The new paper does not flake like the old one. The trick to the old paper was to put in the freezer for a minute before printing. It made the powber of the paper more firm and easy to print with out flakes or less than normal. The new version just print and cut and i'm certain that there are still trying to improve and they are working on a paper for darks that will be out in 2 months can't wait for that a opaque paper that can stretch with out cracking soft just like the light color paper and stand up to wash after wash Plus they are working on a Iron All type jetflex..etc paper for laser printer..Look out Ken you may have compitition for your Dura Cotton Paper.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Buechee said:


> I have used paper from them and it is not as good as iron all.


Coastal now carries the same paper as ironall under the Everlast Soft Inkjet Transfer name.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> I mean you may even burn your fingers a little ...


Woot! I have been doing something right!

The directions I have from NewMilford indicate they can be removed hot or cold. I do hot because I am not a patient person and what to look at and admire each finished product! 

Thanks for the update


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Buechee said:


> I have used paper from them and it is not as good as iron all.


 
I got to quote myself, lol.

Okay, I stand corrected. The shirt a press with both sheets. The paper from coastal came out better over all. The iron all looks like the coastal after 10 or 15 washes with just one wash. It crack something bad. The coastal also felt softer to the touch after a wash.

I did one shirt. Placed one on the front and one on the back. Turned it inside out and washed. Iron all is not the hype everyone thinks it is. From my test, it is not worth the money. Period!

Just my 2 cents. If it works for you, keep doing what you do.


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

If loving Iron-All is wrong, then I don't wanna be right...


----------



## spore (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the Jetflex paper quite a bit more than Ironall. Btw, these aren't the same paper. If you've used them both, you can tell the difference. Not only is the flaking problem better, but it's a bit cheaper and doesn't curl up on the platen.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

spore said:


> I like the Jetflex paper quite a bit more than Ironall. Btw, these aren't the same paper. If you've used them both, you can tell the difference. Not only is the flaking problem better, but it's a bit cheaper and doesn't curl up on the platen.


They are actually the same paper from the same manufacturer, just under different brand names.

Sometimes there are different "batches" that perform differently, but they are indeed the same paper.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Coastal now carries the same paper as ironall under the Everlast Soft Inkjet Transfer name.


Thanks for the heads up Rodney....


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

So who sells Jetflex paper? I may still just go with coastal. Hey it works for me.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Buechee said:


> So who sells Jetflex paper? I may still just go with coastal. Hey it works for me.


Imprintables Warehouse.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I like the IronAll for white shirts. I am less thrilled with it for colored shirts. The carrier seems to wash out with the first wash but I don't like the way it looks after pressing on colored shirts.


----------



## Savannah Dan (Mar 27, 2006)

Who has the latest list of the names that the IronAll paper is sold under? Sorry if this question has been asked recently, but I have been out of the loop for several months. Thanks.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> I am less thrilled with it for colored shirts


Fred, did you mean light colored shirts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Savannah Dan said:


> Who has the latest list of the names that the IronAll paper is sold under? Sorry if this question has been asked recently, but I have been out of the loop for several months. Thanks.


If you hover your mouse over the word ironall in your post or any of the other posts that mention it in this thread, you'll see the list and more info.


----------



## Savannah Dan (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Rodney, I just saw that. Great feature.

Now I'm off to make a t-shirt for myself. It will look something like this:


I'M NOT TOO GOOD,
BUT I SURE AM SLOW!​


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> Fred, did you mean light colored shirts.


yes, light colored shirts


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

binki said:


> I like the IronAll for white shirts. I am less thrilled with it for colored shirts. The carrier seems to wash out with the first wash but I don't like the way it looks after pressing on colored shirts.


I didn't even know they had ironall transfer sheets for dark colored shirts. When did they come out with this?


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

not sure if answered...my paper has the black line.

how do you all peel the transfer....fingernails or...?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> not sure if answered...my paper has the black line.
> 
> how do you all peel the transfer....fingernails or...?


Nails, lol. No, the tips. You are going to have to put the heat to them finger tips. It will be a hot one.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Donp25 said:


> I didn't even know they had ironall transfer sheets for dark colored shirts. When did they come out with this?


IronAll for darks is not out yet. I believe Binki meant that he was using IronAll for lights on light colored shirts.


----------



## johnscustomvinyl (Feb 8, 2007)

I have used Iron all and can't say it ever stuck to the shirt. I really didn't have any problems with it. Then again I peel when it is hot but I'm also a cook by day t-shirt / vinyl guy at night. so from all the years of cooking I think I burnt my finger tips so many times that peeling hot just doesn't bother me LOL!


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am hoping someone will create a dictionary on this heat presss stuff. Where is the book? Someone should jump on this, quick! It will be a top seller.

The questions I have had to ask Badalou are so elementary, but I am sure newbies need to know too. I saw a 101 somewhere on the board, but cant find it now. It would be smart move for someone to create a book...heck I would do it myself but I am still learning. I might consider it for those I know persnonally.

jump on it before I do. lol


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am hoping someone will create a dictionary on this heat presss stuff. Where is the book? Someone should jump on this, quick! It will be a top seller.


The book is actually already written and printed (not by me)  I sent one to our 10,000th member (the author even signed it)

I flipped through the book real quick before I sent it out and it covers a LOT about all types of heat transfers, terminology, etc.

A forum is great for discussion and asking questions, but if you like to learn by reading a book, then I would highly recommend "I Made That" by the lady that runs personalizedsupplies.com


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am familiar with that book...more interested in a book regarding the type of questions we are raising. Maybe a Big Dummy book.



Rodney said:


> The book is actually already written and printed (not by me)  I sent one to our 10,000th member (the author even signed it)
> 
> I flipped through the book real quick before I sent it out and it covers a LOT about all types of heat transfers, terminology, etc.
> 
> A forum is great for discussion and asking questions, but if you like to learn by reading a book, then I would highly recommend "I Made That" by the lady that runs personalizedsupplies.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> I am familiar with that book...more interested in a book regarding the type of questions we are raising. Maybe a Big Dummy book.


That book pretty much covers the questions that have been raised here. Did you get a chance to read it?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> not sure if answered...my paper has the black line.
> 
> how do you all peel the transfer....fingernails or...?


LJ....

That is the same paper (with the black line) that I had so much trouble with. I think you would find the paper with the blue back much better!! New Milford sent me replacement paper in the blue backing for the black / grey lined paper.

Just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

One problem I am running into is getting good color from it. The image is "o.k", and after the wash it is faded (Cold wash - dry low). I've seen pics of other peoples jobs and the color looks a lot brighter and saturated. I'm printing on a epson with durabrite inks. The pressing seems to be going good. No real issues with that. What else could it be?


----------



## spore (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Ironall looks great after pressing, but not so good after a few washes. Line drying is the best way to prevent inkjet transfers from fading.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

prometheus said:


> One problem I am running into is getting good color from it. The image is "o.k", and after the wash it is faded (Cold wash - dry low). I've seen pics of other peoples jobs and the color looks a lot brighter and saturated. I'm printing on a epson with durabrite inks. The pressing seems to be going good. No real issues with that. What else could it be?


A side note to this: I had some Everlast samples from coastal that came out better. Hmmm.


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Lou -

Thank you for all of your help and sage advice. I just pressed my first set of shirts using the Iron All paper and WOW! The other transfer paper I had went into the trash. 

THANKS AGAIN!

Kimberly


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I was going to try everlast. How does that hold up for you, Robert?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm mixed right now. I haven't done too many samples. I just did one last night and it looked better than my earlier ones. I thought it had more of a film to it, but it is the same as Ironall w/ a blue back.


----------



## andyboy (May 28, 2006)

So if Everlast and IronAll are indeed all made by the same company and just have different names, shouldn't the results be pretty much the same? 

It sounds like that's not the case. Is it primarily due to the fact that we all do things a bit different: different printers, different inks, different presses, different times, temps and pressures? Or are the papers really different?

I've tried IronAll before and really didn't like it but really like the idea of soft transfers. I love Coastal Business' light transfer paper. Looks great, holds up well and doesn't feel too bad.

Just wondering......


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

From things I have read here, I think that Ironall (and it's family) are hit and miss. I think it depends on the batch you get. I am also wondering if handling plays a factor as well. The Ironall sample I got came in a manilla envelope. The Everlast came in plastic bags.


----------



## lands tee (Apr 4, 2007)

So which paper? blue back, or blue back with a black stripe is the latest and greatest? I ordered some Jetflex premium from Imprintables warehouse and received the solid blue backed paper. I found I need to handle this paper very carefuly and make sure there are no flakes on the paper and that the corners are laying flat. I found that if the paper has a curl on the edge, the print head hit the end of the paper and would scrape the coating off the paper. I had to vaccume out my printer twice so far. Good results so far with the pressing. I peel off the backing as soon as the press is opened, as per badalou's video. 
Thanks


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

The blueback is the latest and greatest. It's also supposed to be less flakey. Sofar I haven't had much of a problem with the flakeyness. I am not sure if I read somewhere about how to fix the curling. Maybe put heavy books on it.


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

prometheus said:


> One problem I am running into is getting good color from it. The image is "o.k", and after the wash it is faded (Cold wash - dry low). I've seen pics of other peoples jobs and the color looks a lot brighter and saturated. I'm printing on a epson with durabrite inks. The pressing seems to be going good. No real issues with that. What else could it be?


I'm having the same problem, looks great after being pressed but washed out after one wash. I'm following the package instructions, stretching after pressing, could it be pressure? Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Di


----------



## trishtaz (Oct 16, 2006)

VolleyChick said:


> I'm having the same problem, looks great after being pressed but washed out after one wash. I'm following the package instructions, stretching after pressing, could it be pressure? Any advice is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Di


Me three. I ordered a pack of Everlast and a pack of Transjet II from Coastal. I LOVED the hand of Everlast both before and after washing, but was very disappointed with the amount that it washed out. I did wash in warm water with colors, but that's because I don't believe a customer would be so great about following wash instructions.

Everlast's instructions say it can be used as a cold peel so I tried that, but the transfer still washed out a lot. I'm hoping it's a case of inks? I'm using Durabrite Ultra also but am going to get a bulk system as soon as I know it's not the paper.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Volley chick, what printer/ink are you using? If it is pigment based ink there shouldn't be a problem. problem meaning a LOT of fading. But some fading will occur. I like Ironman as well. It keeps its color well, but has a plasticy look to it.


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm using the Epson C88 with Durabrite inks. The last few things I did actually looked "distressed" after one wash, totally faded out : ( I have a large order to do and am afraid to press them...

Di


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think a big mistake is being made here. I think you guys expect this type of transfer to look the same after you wash it as when you printed it.. Not going to happen.. it might look good for awhile but my experience is this.. it will fade. That is why I caution clients who want this type of transfer.. I try really hard to get them to go with plastisol or vinyl.. Hey Di.. You should give washing instructions with your shirts because then you protected yourself. if they wash it any other way then it is their fault. I found that a cold wash will stabilize the colors.. and you guys know I have done a bunch of test..


----------



## trishtaz (Oct 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> I think a big mistake is being made here. I think you guys expect this type of transfer to look the same after you wash it as when you printed it.. Not going to happen.. it might look good for awhile but my experience is this.. it will fade.


Lou, maybe that's the problem, unfair expectations. However, I am still surprised that it fades so much after ONE wash. I will try it again with a cold wash and see if the colors hold up better. I guess I have that little faith in my customers' following directions.  

I have to admit that I did simultaneous tests with the Transjet II and it holds up much better than the Iron All/Everlast. It actually does look the same as pre-wash. The hand just doesn't compare to the Iron All, though, which is why I would still like to make the Iron All work.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Try this... press the shirt.. peel and then lower the press down about an inch away from the shirt for 30 seconds... then do a wash test and see if that help.. I did this when i was doing a test a while back and the colors seem to stay longer..


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll try the 30 second trick and hope that does the trick. The weird thing is I have shirts I pressed last summer that have been washed many, many times and they look better than this after one wash. Do I know which transfers I used? Of course not : ( In any event, so many people are loving these transfers- I feel like it must be something I'm doing...or not doing!

Di


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

VolleyChick said:


> I'll try the 30 second trick and hope that does the trick. The weird thing is I have shirts I pressed last summer that have been washed many, many times and they look better than this after one wash. Do I know which transfers I used? Of course not : ( In any event, so many people are loving these transfers- I feel like it must be something I'm doing...or not doing!
> 
> Di


If you are using Ironall, I think it may be your batch. Is this a different batch then the previous one? When I was doing my first test with all the brands out there, I had horrible results with Ironall, but great results with Everlast (same paper!?!). I've read that here as well.


----------



## trishtaz (Oct 16, 2006)

Prometheus, I think volleychick said she didn't know what she used before, so it's not as if she is suddenly having problems with Iron All where before it was great. Also, I am having the same problems with Everlast, the paper you said you had great results with. 

The paper I compared it to and that had it beat color-wise was Transjet II. TJ still looks good and I will probably use it, but it just did not meld with the shirt like the Everlast did.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

trishtaz said:


> Prometheus, I think volleychick said she didn't know what she used before, so it's not as if she is suddenly having problems with Iron All where before it was great. Also, I am having the same problems with Everlast, the paper you said you had great results with.


Well it is an Ironall thread. So my assumption was that she was talking about using that previously. I misread that. Also, I wasn't saying that Everlast was different or better. My point was that the paper (IronAll, etc.) seems to have problems with different batches, so if she had success before and failure later, it might be the batch. Which if she just got it, she could call the vendor and have them replace it. That has been mentioned here many times on many threads.


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm using the Jetflex Premium - I think the other person with fading was too. I really need to take a picture and post it, its not just a little fading - it truly looks washed/worn out, but I will say it does have a good/soft feel to it : p I had done other shirts with this paper and thought the wash results were because it was on spandex/cotton blend & blamed it on that. The most recent is a plain cotton t-shirt so I don't get it. I just got another batch of this paper, guess I'll open it, try one, wash and see what happens...

Di


----------



## VolleyChick (Apr 25, 2006)

The saga continues, I decided to print up a sheet and press samples at different, temps, times, pressures, etc. Started printing fine, but at the end seemed to get stuck and both sides from about 2 inches down is torn and the lower print smudged. Is my C-88 a DNR? 

Di


----------



## SciFiBri (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, been away a while. Still doing shirts and such, working on the biz. I have not had as much trouble with the fading of the old paper (either ironall or miracool), and will buy the new paper as soon as I run out of the old stuff.went with the laser paper for a while, but was disappointed to have issues with the grey box after buying an Oki printer, so went back to ironall and my C88 with Armur Ink. If the edges curl, use books to flatten. My question is: are the colors holding with the new paper (since I am also sick of cleaning the flakes out of my printer)?


----------



## TS1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here my problem.. I ordered Iron-On for light fabrics previously in 11x17 and it came with red checkerboard on the back. I just got my 13x19 Iron-On for light fabrics and it has black lines on the back and the paper instructions said :Jetwear Cold-Peel and heating instructions are diff. I tried to call NewMilford today but being Saturday I guess they are closed. Orders are waiting but I don't know if this is the same product only a diff. name. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

I totally screwed up when I assumed the Iron All was 'all that', and ordered 300 sheets of it. I made myself one shirt with my logo on it a few months ago. After one wash, it looked totally distressed, like I'd washed and worn it for 20 years. I figured the paper couldn't possibly be THAT bad, so I must have put this shirt in the Bleach load by mistake or something. 
Sadly enough, I continued to serve my customers with the Iron All. I'm so embarrassed now, and know for sure I've lost many repeat customers because of this. 
I made myself another shirt this week, and just washed it. I haven't even put it in the dryer. I took it straight out of the washer and looked at it - and it's pitiful how much this crap fades after just one wash. If you're going for the distressed look though - it's perfect. 
As far as this being the 'norm' and the best you can do .... not even. 
The paper I was using before I bought the Iron All - was awesome. I only switched because of all the hype over how awesome the Iron All was. 
Let me tell you - I sooooo wish I knew where the heck this other paper comes from or the namebrand of it - I get it from a podunk site, and would love to eliminate the middle man, but the paper is all white on the back with no other markings.
I have shirts that I made for myself with this paper 4 and 5 years ago. I've put these shirts through hot water, BLEACHING, dryer, and everything else. They're all still barely faded. The shirts will wear out before these transfers do. 
I've ordered another batch of this paper now, and when I get it - I'm gonna do a transfer of both the Iron All and this paper side by side on the same shirt and put them through various wash tests, etc. I'll post pics. 
I only have me to blame I know - I should have done tests of the paper for myself before ordering so much and before putting it on shirts that my customers paid for. Lesson learned. 
Now though .... anybody want to buy about 150 sheets of Iron All ? 

Pam


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

jacsma said:


> I totally screwed up when I assumed the Iron All was 'all that', and ordered 300 sheets of it. I made myself one shirt with my logo on it a few months ago. After one wash, it looked totally distressed, like I'd washed and worn it for 20 years. I figured the paper couldn't possibly be THAT bad, so I must have put this shirt in the Bleach load by mistake or something.
> Sadly enough, I continued to serve my customers with the Iron All. I'm so embarrassed now, and know for sure I've lost many repeat customers because of this.
> I made myself another shirt this week, and just washed it. I haven't even put it in the dryer. I took it straight out of the washer and looked at it - and it's pitiful how much this crap fades after just one wash. If you're going for the distressed look though - it's perfect.
> As far as this being the 'norm' and the best you can do .... not even.
> ...


The one thing you failed to tell us was what type of printer and ink you used. wasit pigment ink and was it an epson printer?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

badalou said:


> The one thing you failed to tell us was what type of printer and ink you used. wasit pigment ink and was it an epson printer?


Aahh...nice catch ole' wise master!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

That's why I am the wise old master.LOL


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah! really! Pam!

When you start venting like that, you need to back up your facts with facts... you need to give details about the equipment used, the process followed, time , heat, pressure, etc..., ink/toner, substrate 100% 50/50, etc... ? ...or you could be misleading others who are trying to learn, or appear as one who just wants to push her own paper... Please clarify, this very negative post!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

NicMartel said:


> yeah! really! Pam!
> 
> When you start venting like that, you need to back up your facts with facts... you need to give details about the equipment used, the process followed, time , heat, pressure, etc..., ink/toner, substrate 100% 50/50, etc... ? ...or you could be misleading others who are trying to learn, or appear as one who just wants to push her own paper... Please clarify, this very negative post!


Now Nic, be genital. Sometimes people get caught up with the problems and they just need to get it off their chest. Usually though if a person has a problem they should be more specific about their problem. any times they blame it on one thing when it is another. Your evaluation of the things she should have stated were dead on though. Lou


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

badalou said:


> Now Nic, be genital.


lou, if this was a typo, you need to get your wife to proof read your post before they are posted.


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

umm! Generative?!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

prometheus said:


> lou, if this was a typo, you need to get your wife to proof read your post before they are posted.


ha ha ha ha .. How did I miss that.. Kind of like gorilla marketing.. It got your attention..


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

sorry folks - was waiting for an email that said I had a reply - but it never came. 

I'm happy to give specifics on inks, printers, etc. - but really don't see how that's a huge deal, considering the number of people that have the same complaint about the fading transfers. If this were an isolated incident I could understand the need for so much detail, but anyway ...

Epson CX6600, epson durabrite inks

as for the temp and time - I've done it all. I've followed the instructions on the paper, on the forum, and made up my own. What I loved about the ironall in the beginning (before I saw a washed sample) was the flexibility of the time and temps. If I used 360° or 380°, 16 secs or 20 secs ... it still came out looking good ... until it's washed of course.

as for me 'pushing my own paper' .... ummm ... if I had MY OWN paper - I certainly wouldn't have dropped cash on the Ironall - duh. If I was 'pushing my own paper' I probably would have told you where to get it, huh? 

My offer to sell the Ironall I have on hand still stands - otherwise I'm dropping it in the trash today.

As for the other paper ( I just got my order in today ) -

Lou, I'd love to send you a sheet and see if you can help me figure out who makes it. I'd really love to find another place to buy it. The site I get it from takes more than a freakin' week to fill an order and her customer service sucks. 

Thanks to Lou (and others) for your level-headed, calm, genital (hehe) demeanor. 
You're right about getting caught up in the heat of the moment and getting it off my chest - When you think you've been selling your customers white gold or even just sterling - only to find out your stuff's been turning their fingers green ... that can set you off a bit. 

Lou - let me know if you'd like to see a sheet of the paper to try to identify it

Everyone - let me know if you want a deal on some ironall.

Pam


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

ummm... I was not offensive nor defensive... but I see you guys and gals like to keep it on the touchy side... nonetheless, as I always say, bash me beat me, flog me, as long as in the end light is shed on the subject... Could you have gotten a hold of a bad batch? Is someone dumping a paper batch that was shelved for a long time? Can you point to some of these reports that show Ironall washes out? I had my doubts for a while, but lately I was coming back towards Ironall due to Lou's and others good comments about it? Did you get a bad batch of Ink? perhaps not even Durabrite?... I suggest you pass some of that paper to Lou and have him do a test... u know like 10 sheets or so...


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

"Can you point to some of these reports that show Ironall washes out?"

quotes from *this* thread:

*#16*
"The iron all looks like the coastal after 10 or 15 washes with just one wash. It crack something bad. The coastal also felt softer to the touch after a wash.

I did one shirt. Placed one on the front and one on the back. Turned it inside out and washed. Iron all is not the hype everyone thinks it is. From my test, it is not worth the money. Period!" 

*#39*
"One problem I am running into is getting good color from it. The image is "o.k", and after the wash it is faded (Cold wash - dry low). I've seen pics of other peoples jobs and the color looks a lot brighter and saturated. I'm printing on a epson with durabrite inks. The pressing seems to be going good. No real issues with that. What else could it be?"

*#40*
"I think Ironall looks great after pressing, but not so good after a few washes."

*#49*
"I'm having the same problem, looks great after being pressed but washed out after one wash."

*#52*
"I'm using the Epson C88 with Durabrite inks. The last few things I did actually looked "distressed" after one wash, totally faded out : ( I have a large order to do and am afraid to press them..."

*#54*
"Lou, maybe that's the problem, unfair expectations. However, I am still surprised that it fades so much after ONE wash. I will try it again with a cold wash and see if the colors hold up better. I guess I have that little faith in my customers' following directions.  

I have to admit that I did simultaneous tests with the Transjet II and it holds up much better than the Iron All/Everlast. It actually does look the same as pre-wash. The hand just doesn't compare to the Iron All, though, which is why I would still like to make the Iron All work."

*#56*
"I'll try the 30 second trick and hope that does the trick. The weird thing is I have shirts I pressed last summer that have been washed many, many times and they look better than this after one wash. Do I know which transfers I used? Of course not : ( In any event, so many people are loving these transfers- I feel like it must be something I'm doing...or not doing!"

And, here's an entire thread titled "*IronAll Fading--Is this much fading the norm? And acceptable?*"

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t18003.html

I'm about to press a design with both the ironall and the other paper I just got in - I'll post pics later after washing, etc.

AND ... I just remembered the other reason why I liked Ironall so much when I first got it.
1. It feels so much better than any other transfer I've used. 
2. It peels smooth as butter

It would be Perfect if I could fix this fading issue and even better - if it held up under the most extreme washing conditions i.e. bleaching, etc.


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

ummmm!! nice work!... I almost bought the Ironall in my initial setup order...
I am now... back to ground zero!... My first experience would have been a total let down... You may have saved me from disaster... I know now that I will not include all my paper in my initial equipment order... I will small samples and take it really slow and careful...
Where is the miracle maker who will save this plunge to the abyss? 
Thank you Pam!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> It crack something bad.


This bothers me as Iron All does not crack. I have used hundred.. no thousands of sheet and have never seen it crack. I am doing 74 shirts now and i am using iron all and a combination of vinyl. I did make it very clear to my client that the longevity of the design other then the vinyl is subject to fading in the wash.


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

I just received a sample:
Excerpt: "...*scale from 1 to 10*..."

- 6x5 piece of T-Shirt fabric imprinted with a fullcolor/photo design, along with its rendition on high grade paper. This is a standard Digital Ink Transfer.

- they claim they are THEE best transfer paper barrrr none!!!
- the color on the transfer is definitely already half the intensity as that of the rendition
- color is still acceptable(if not side by side with the rendition), just appears a bit more light weight so to speak... look out when I washhhh this baby!...
- now there is nothing wrong with the picture itself as a whole, sight-wise... it looks good and offers the detail one would expect on such resolution. It does look a bit magenty and pastelly like, trying to come to grip with true color. It has a metallic cyan tone to it as well. Those of you who are used to see a variety of works will probably know what I am trying to describe.
- the ink did remain all on one side of the fabric the other side is not permeated.
- the hand is that of a light duty tablecloth, definitely plasticized on the imprint side and not as supple as fabric is, not rough but not slick/gloss either.
- I can let a drop of water fall on it, and it does not melt into the scene but remains strong in a surface bubble. _(that stuff is water proof lol)_
- I stretched it in some areas, and indeed the cracks are instant... the fabric does attempt to reel back to its natural stretch, but you can tell although the cracks almost completely disappear... the fabric no longer lies flat... it takes on a warped shape as if you had hit a piece of sheet-metal repeatedly and it has stretched enough to never return to its original shape... 
- basically the ink(and I want to say paint... as it is so thick and matted into the fabric) has created a burlappy layer that can almost be equated to a thin wetsuit. The closest material I know that approaches the feel/hand is that very thin leatherette type leather but this stuff is not nearly as malleable, it is more like a soft canvas.

God! re-reading what I just wrote I am getting the crazy uncontrollable internal laugh... but, I am being totally truthful, see no joke here!

...and since all the papers I have studied say they too are THEE best of the best!!!, I am intrigued about my next samples that are on the way.

Want to know the name of it! NOTTTT! am not going there! ...not yet, as my expectations may be too high... *let me grab some experience with others, first*.

BUT I would like that some of the more experienced of you, rate the sample based on my description on a *scale from 1 to 10*.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

NicMartel said:


> I just received a sample:
> Excerpt: "...*scale from 1 to 10*..."
> 
> - 6x5 piece of T-Shirt fabric imprinted with a fullcolor/photo design, along with its rendition on high grade paper. This is a standard Digital Ink Transfer.
> ...


WHAT?








Ok Nic what paper is it you are using and from what company?


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

*Had an excellent day yesterday... I got my first on-hand experience.*

Answer to WHAT?(above)








Have patience with me 'Bad', I am too young into this to get into name-battles, if ever... [*Read no implications as to which paper it might be*] I just posted a completely truthful descritpion as accurately as my language skill allows.

The value of my post*#78* = I only posted this to warn those who are learning, that many claims out there are deceitful(*MANY*)... *and to save them from ordering 100s of sheets of a less than desirable product*. Try to touch, see for yourself, do not trust descriptions except to decide if you want to even bother with a sample... Definitely do not buy more than a sample pack of any paper that you are trying out. But, NiceTry Lou!(I am laughing jovially) 

...back to my good day, yesterday.
On another note: Yesterday I had the opportunity to witness HT, DTG(Brother) and Screen finished products from a professional outfit near me... beautiful work! Precise, super clean, neat, no questions would come to mind as to ghost, bleeding, or any technical problem with the craftsmanship... just simply superb work.

- DTG wins hands-down (NO HAND) (Light shirts, spot designs) (White shirts, more complexity on colors, but not photo) colors were VERY MATTE, VERY!

- screen has a hand (Octopus *multi-head 6 color monster* that auto screens)

- screen with a white base(on a darker shirt) has more of a hand, but does not compromise the suppleness of the fabric as my sample does)

- HT has a hand and a bit more thickness to it and a slightly scratchy feel to it, but was not caked on like my sample(not a photo, but a spot print)

*- ALL WERE BETTER THAN THE SAMPLE I MENTIONED IN MY PREVIOUS POST.*

_I saw my T-shirts all shiny and gorgeous parading in front of me eyes... I was aglow!!! ...*Alas the owner told me* that to produce a cost effective job for me would mean high quantities... or my having difficulties reselling my shirts... and if he did accept to do wholesale work... I would be subject to being at the end of the line as to delivery, as anyone who brought him direct to end-user work would be inserted in front of my orders... and he backed that up with his past experience where he too was pushed to the end of the line so much that he could never guarantee on-time delivery, as his sources never met their deadlines!!! Note: *He has been doing this for 22 years!!!*_

_So that kills your one-off and small rush orders dreams definitely! ...and if you are doing stock designs... better order WAYYYYYYYYY in advance._

_...to add to my previous post(*#78*), the sample I mentioned was caked on... that is another way to convey the meaning without actually seeing it..._

_It is possible that to reach a photo level there is no other way but to cake it on... thus the water-proof result. I welcome anyone's comment on that part of the issue!_


_*NOW THIS HERE PISSED ME OFF*: ...on the sample I mentioend in my previous post(*#78*),* they used *_*A COMMON TRICK**... they had imprinted it across the grain of the material, so if you attempt to stretch it(left to right) to see how it behaves, you got very little stretch...**therefore less obvious immediate cracking...*_ but once I saw the trick, I stretched it up and down(across the design) and now I got the stretch that *you would get *stretching a T-shirt from side to side!!! *and the cracking was massive and instant, hardly any strength applied... and let me tell you that if a professional outfit dares tell me this was but a mistake!!!* ...just picture my left hand holding my right bicep and you know what my right arm and fist are doing._

So, ummm ummm... look out! all. There are solutions out there for all the various needs, and separate levels of what one considers acceptable. Do not jump in blind. Take your time studying and then take small steps in your trial and error phase.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

The reason I use a heat press and transfer paper to decorate t-shirts is because I can't afford a $15,000 DTG setup. If money were no object I could make really nice shirts with alot less effort. But reality is I can't buy multi thousand dollar equipment to learn how to make quality decorated t-shirts. That's why people use Ironall and papers like it. It's a simple way to make custom designed t-shirts without a huge investment. No they don't look like the shirts made by professional designers, but try to get a professional designer to mass produce one t-shirt with your families picture on it. If you're really looking for the end all, be all of t-shirt manufacturing just outsource it. We support your search for the best available but preaching to us about your experience with an unknown product does not really help our search for the best available. Most in the forums know to test before you invest.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Thread note: I removed the off-topic fight posts from here since they weren't really contributing to the forums.

I'm not singling anyone out here, but jumping down each other's throats isn't good, and things got a little out of hand. I do it too and I blame no-one - just sayin'. Let's move on.

By the end of this everybody had reason to be a little angry, and that's why I removed the posts.

If you suspect someone of sockpuppeting please report them and if verifiable we will ban the accounts.

If there's anything else you can PM each other, myself, or Rodney. And with that, let's continue back merrily to the topic...​


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

jacsma said:


> I'm about to press a design with both the ironall and the other paper I just got in - I'll post pics later after washing, etc.


 I know I keep posting and getting involved in conversation and then just kinda disappearing. Sorry about that folks. Been having on-going health/medical issues, so things are kinda spiratic at best. I'm not the total flake that I appear to be. lol 

Anyhooo .... I did that test thing that I referred to in my last post. Oddly enough, after one, and then even another wash, both designs held up quite nicely. 

I put those designs from the two different transfer papers on one of my standard infant onesies. 
I made myself a Tshirt this past weekend (with ironall), and just washed it this morning. Thankfully, I took a pic of the design just after I made the shirt. I just took that shirt out of the washer - and once again ..... FADED horribly (before I've even put it in the dryer). If I don't have some sort of medical issue that interrupts my experiment today - I'll take another pic of it when it comes out of the dryer.

So now, I suppose the question is: Is it the onesie vs. the tee that's making the difference? or is it just kind of a hit and miss thing with the ironall? I think I'm gonna have to go through a few more shirts and onesies etc. to figure this thing out. 

Pam


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

Good Grief. It finally came back to bite me. So embarrassed and pissed. 

I did an order of shirts for a group of cheerleaders last week. Delivered the shirts to them on Friday. Just now got an email from the person that purchased the shirts letting me know how horribly faded the design is after the first wash. 
Now, of course I have to replace the shirts. 

Grrr.

Still gonna check this out and see if the fabric of the onesie accepts the ironall better or what's up with that.

Pam


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have said this many times. This type of paper has limited uses. I am doing 700 tees this week for a school. You can bet I would not even consider using any inkjet printed tee. All are plastisol printed. If someone wanted a picture of something on the shirt then i would consider using this as I don't have many choices (PHOTO not a design.) but I tell them the end results of this paper. Then it is the hands of the client. I did 36 hooded sweats for a hospital and the lady wanted a picture of lungs on the back. I told her what would happen to the picture eventually. She understood. With the picture were vinyl lettering which will remain on the tee long after the picture has faded.


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

badalou said:


> I have said this many times. This type of paper has limited uses. I am doing 700 tees this week for a school. You can bet I would not even consider using any inkjet printed tee. All are plastisol printed. If someone wanted a picture of something on the shirt then i would consider using this as I don't have many choices (PHOTO not a design.) but I tell them the end results of this paper. Then it is the hands of the client. I did 36 hooded sweats for a hospital and the lady wanted a picture of lungs on the back. I told her what would happen to the picture eventually. She understood. With the picture were vinyl lettering which will remain on the tee long after the picture has faded.


 
Sorry Lou - but I gotta tell ya. Just because you're using Digital Transfers doesn't mean you have to automatically settle for a substandard end product. 
You said you told her what would 'eventually' happen. 
1. If this was what 'eventually' happened to the shirt, that would be fine, but this is the Very First Time you wash the shirt; it looks like you've washed and worn it for 15 years. (I'll post pics later today.)
2. There are definitely other transfer papers out there that don't produce this result. (also posting pics later today). I have shirts that I've washed and worn dozens of times - even washed in bleach - that still look pretty darn good (using other transfer paper).

I love the way Ironall feels on the shirt, and how easy it is to use and peel, etc. But you should definitely be able to wash the shirt more than once (or even a few times) before a noticable fade. 

My business was strictly digital transfer until I puchased the vinyl cutter a few months back. I never had a complaint or a problem at all with fading until I started using Ironall. I'm not trying to bash a product. I'm not. But it's only fair to folks to KNOW about this issue with this product. That's part of what the forum is about, right? I sure wish I'd known about the fade problem before I started using it. 
That may not be a big part, but I have to think it plays at least a minimal part in my repeat business all but disappearing over the past several months.

I'm not trying to ruffle feathers here guys - but it is what it is.

Pam


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Can you tell us what paper you were previously using (before the IronAll) that you liked so much, and didn't fade? Did it crack or chip? Did it stretch? I'm just curious...

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## CoolCatt (Oct 15, 2007)

I just got into the Tee Shirt transfer business and I am finding out that IronAll for darks tend to crack and feel a bit heavy, is this normal? Is there a better transfer for darks? I am using pigment ink with my printer.


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

Pam !

I am not trying to sell you or anyone else, just looking to find the bug if any and as well to hear the truth about any of the hyped products.

Please make an accurate list of what was used and include parameters just in case you are falling pray to a technical detail that causes your problem. One example of dozens, a wrongly cured imprint will fail no matter what was used. Here is a start to help you, clip this:

Printer model/brand:
Ink/Toner:
Exact paper version/age:
Shirt blend/brand/weight, etc.:
Press used:
Peel Hot/Cold(time):
Anything you used in pressing:
Pre-Press(time):
Curing Time(time):
...add anything you think will help(precoating, top coating, ...)

Are you using the same equipment with other projects that are coming out well?


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Can you tell us what paper you were previously using (before the IronAll) that you liked so much, and didn't fade? Did it crack or chip? Did it stretch? I'm just curious...
> 
> Thanks,
> Melissa


Unfortunately, I have no idea what name brand it is. I had said previously that I might send a sheet to Lou or Rodney to see if they can figure it out. It has nothing on it anywhere to indicate a namebrand or anything.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, that's right... I do vaguely remember that -- it came along with equipment or something, or you bought it off of ebay, right? There's no way to get any more from that original source? No markings on the back at all? I'm surprised...


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

What a shame you don't know the name of it. It really sounds like a good product, and of course, I'm always interested in something that someone says is better than IronAll... Nobody out there knows anything about this paper???


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> What a shame you don't know the name of it. It really sounds like a good product, and of course, I'm always interested in something that someone says is better than IronAll... Nobody out there knows anything about this paper???


Well, I mean - I know where I get it. I just wish I knew what kind it is or where else I could get it from. The site that I get it from is pretty po-dunk, with poor customer service, and obviously orders it from somewhere when I place my order with her. Last time I ordered a batch, I ordered it on a Wednesday, got an email saying it would ship on the following Monday, but it didn't actually ship out to me until nearly two weeks after I placed my order. This is why I think she probably ordered it from whereever she gets it from just so she could then send it to me. Not only that, but I'd love to cut out that middle man to cut down on the cost as well. It's not horribly expensive ($70 per 100), but clearly she's getting it much cheaper.
Working on those pics now. Will post later tonight.

Pam


----------



## sneakdesign (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi folks, thought I'd weigh in with a new Ironall problem. At least I think it’s Ironall – purchased from Pro World (cos they seem to be the only ones to ship to Australia) under the name of Clearsoft Inkjet Lights. It does have the light blue background though. 

I’m using an Epson C79 with Durabrite Ultra ink, and the transfers print beautifully – no flaking or smudging. I let them dry for about half an hour (just to be safe) and then press onto 100% cotton for around 20 secs at 190 degrees celsius (that’s around 375 fahrenheit). Oh, and the material is pre-pressed for about 5 secs. They peel wonderfully – just fall off – but the result is as stiff as a board. I mainly use the heat press to make designs that are later made into buttons, which means that having stiff fabric makes it impossible. I’ve tried stretching the material after pressing, which helps a little bit, and washing, which didn’t help at all. I’ve also experimented with pressing time (from 5 secs to 45 secs) and temperature (from 100C to 200C) and changed the pressure (originally medium pressure) but there doesn’t seem to be any difference. Help?


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

okay. here's the pic of the shirt I made for myself this past weekend, and then a pic of it after washing it in coldwater and drying it in the dryer on perm press. The dryer didn't seem to affect it though; the damage was clear before it ever went into the dryer. 
Believe it or not - my camera does the colors and depth of color a favor on this. It looks way worse in person than in this pic. 

Also.... I printed several other copies of the cheerleader design I did this weekend. I put them on onesies, and kids tees, and adult tees. I just took them out of the washer. I gotta say though - this does seem like a hit and miss thing now, or there's a name brand (shirt) thing that I haven't figured out yet, cause most of the ones I just pulled out of the washer look fine after one wash. 
I'm very confused. 
I can't take the chance of the hit and miss affect though, I know that.

Well, I've tried 3 times to post the pics. Can't make it happen.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

If you look to the right of "Go Advanced" button below the Quick Reply box, you'll see a link for help on uploading pictures.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

From my own, very limited experience, it seems that the washability of IronAll did better on 50/50 shirt over the 100% cotton shirt. They were the same image -- just different shirts, and both were originally done with dye ink from my HP Photosmart printer. I bought the C88+ to improve the washability of the prints, but a friend said her shirt faded quite a bit after the first wash. BTW, her shirt was also 100% cotton... Just an observation at this point -- need to do more testing to prove this point.

Melissa


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

prometheus said:


> If you look to the right of "Go Advanced" button below the Quick Reply box, you'll see a link for help on uploading pictures.


 
yea, after I tried the first two times, I followed that link to make sure I wasn't missing something - I followed all the directions, but after it 'uploads', I just get a blank screen and no attachment. I tried making the file size smaller to see if that mattered, and it still didn't work. 

Believe me though - it faded like it had been washed 50 times.

Still confused as to what all the factors are that cause this - will keep testing as Melissa said.

Thanks!

Pam


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

jacsma said:


> Sorry Lou - but I gotta tell ya. Just because you're using Digital Transfers doesn't mean you have to automatically settle for a substandard end product.
> You said you told her what would 'eventually' happen.
> 1. If this was what 'eventually' happened to the shirt, that would be fine, but this is the Very First Time you wash the shirt; it looks like you've washed and worn it for 15 years. (I'll post pics later today.)
> 2. There are definitely other transfer papers out there that don't produce this result. (also posting pics later today). I have shirts that I've washed and worn dozens of times - even washed in bleach - that still look pretty darn good (using other transfer paper).
> ...


Pam I think your comments are valid. However I find that a lot of the papers may not fade but they crack. Don't be afread to tell us what papers you are using and happy with. Pictures of before and after help also. I just got another paper from a major supplier and hope to test it this weekend. I will update you all on this.. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

jacsma said:


> yea, after I tried the first two times, I followed that link to make sure I wasn't missing something - I followed all the directions, but after it 'uploads', I just get a blank screen and no attachment. I tried making the file size smaller to see if that mattered, and it still didn't work.
> 
> Believe me though - it faded like it had been washed 50 times.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is a perfect paper out there.. yet. We are dealing with ink from a printer. it does not matter if dye or pigment it will eventually lose it's colors. Just the nature of the beast. One may go faster then the other. If they make a paper the totally duplicates screen printing then that company will have the market.. There will be no DTG or even screen printing.. it is what it is.. another way to get it on the fabric.. I was looking at the new paper I got today and it is supposed to be like Iron all. There is no chemical feel or flaking from handling. can't wait to test it.


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

badalou said:


> Don't be afread to tell us what papers you are using and happy with.


It's not that I'm afraid to tell what papers I'm using, I just honestly don't know what kind it is. PM me with your address and I'll send ya a couple of sheets of it for you to try out and maybe even figure out the name brand of it.



badalou said:


> Pictures of before and after help also.


Tried that. Couldn't make it happen.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Pam - you could try just copying the picture into your post, if you can't use the advanced option and upload. Another idea might be to upload the pics to something like Snapfish, and then give us the link to it in the post...

Just trying to figure a way that we can see your results...

That mysterious paper you've got sounds good -- it doesn't crack, peel or fade?!? Even after stretching? Please send it to Lou for testing -- we need to know more about such a product! My only question is, if it's performance, durability and washability are so good, then why isn't the paper labeled somehow, and how come nobody else knows of it? I would think a product this good would corner the entire market...

Melissa


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

How about letting us know where you got it from, that way someoen else can order it and test it.


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Becareful of hte flakes on the paper...it totally ruined one of my printers...wouldn't grab the paper anymore...and tons of the white flakes fell onto my desk. Each shirt had to be touched up with a permanent marker...I REFUSE TO USE THEM!!!

UGH!!!


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

kippygirl12 said:


> Becareful of hte flakes on the paper...it totally ruined one of my printers...wouldn't grab the paper anymore...and tons of the white flakes fell onto my desk. Each shirt had to be touched up with a permanent marker...I REFUSE TO USE THEM!!!
> 
> UGH!!!


What paper are you referring to, exact name/brand. T.y.


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Hi,*

*The transfer sheets I had problems with that damaged my printer was: Clear Soft, from ProWorld. The flakes were terrible...I'd just tap them onto a dark surface prior to inserting them into the printer...and WOW...flakes all over the place. I just got my money back + they are repairing my printer. They have now started to include a waiver with the order of these Clear Soft Transfers that read: "we are no responsible for any printer damages with use of this product". *

*I used about 200 transfers...before it gummed up my HP Photosmart Printer. I WILL NEVER USE THEM AGAIN. *

*I am going back to what I know works...501's at ProWorld. Sure they fade a little after wash...but hell, what COLOR doesn't fade on anything???? It's nothing bad enough to worry about...I have shirts I have washed over 40 times...some fading..but they still look great and they are the 501 transfer paper from ProWorld. The backing is dark pink squares. *

*Good luck to you all. I love this site and the great info and posts. Just found it last night. *

*Gail *


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

kippygirl12 said:


> *Hi,*
> 
> *The transfer sheets I had problems with that damaged my printer was: Clear Soft, from ProWorld.*
> *...*
> ...


Is that the #401 at Proworld?(The bad paper) and if so, may be the #501 is the new improved version of it, thus it is still Ironall? But you say it has pink squares... that is why I am questioning.


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Hi, No, the #401 is the Clear Soft (bad paper)*

*The 501 was what I had been using for 6 months prior, it is totally different...and NOT the improved version of #401, don't misunderstand. The 501 is great though, peels in both hot or cold very, very easily!! I love it. *

*Thanks!!! *

*Gail*


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

kippygirl12 said:


> *pees in both hot or cold*


That is impressive...


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*::laughing:: Hey, I'm a nurse by day, don't pick on me, you may need me some day. ::smile:: *

*(thank for pointing that out...it's corrected now)  *



AustinJeff said:


> That is impressive...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

kippygirl12 said:


> Becareful of hte flakes on the paper...it totally ruined one of my printers...wouldn't grab the paper anymore...and tons of the white flakes fell onto my desk. Each shirt had to be touched up with a permanent marker...I REFUSE TO USE THEM!!!
> 
> UGH!!!


I stated above that there may not be a perfect paper out there.. I may have been wrong. I just tried a new paper available at Coastal Business called Jet-pro SofStretch. I am placing my video in the articles section here of the test i did. also available at YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
No flacking, none, nada, zip, gone.. smooth printing.. 







Lou


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I am ready to try the paper. I will be making an order from coastle. Like you i'm always looking to try something new and better to give my customers. Thanks You for the videos.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice video as usual Lou..looks really great


----------



## Toms Tees (Oct 2, 2006)

Lou, can you iron over the image?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Toms Tees said:


> Lou, can you iron over the image?


I have not tried that yet. I know it felt sticky when I took the paper off. After I do my next wash test (#2) I will try.


----------



## a5725275 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am about to order a significant number of the IronAll transfers but am worried about the fading reports from Pam and other posters. However, with Pam not providing any links to the "good" paper site or providing any photographic evidence leaves me very skeptical about her comments.

Has anyone else been able to confirm her claims and at this point would you recommend another paper over IronAll?

Thanks


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

a5725275 said:


> I am about to order a significant number of the IronAll transfers but am worried about the fading reports from Pam and other posters. However, with Pam not providing any links to the "good" paper site or providing any photographic evidence leaves me very skeptical about her comments.
> 
> Has anyone else been able to confirm her claims and at this point would you recommend another paper over IronAll?
> 
> Thanks


First off, I would order a sample pack and test it, before I ordered a significant number.

Second, I would also order a sample of the new paper from coastal - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t32475.html as well.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

As most know, I have recommended Iron All in the past.. And yest it is a great paper. But this industry changes rapidly. new things come out all the time and sometimes they are better then what we had. Sometimes they are not. But this new paper from Coastal Called Jet-Pro SofStretch did it for me. I like over the iron All for a lot of reasons. it is better and I will be using it. Now for darks I like the Iron All for darks from new Milford..


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I ordered the paper from coastal also, should be here today.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

a5725275 said:


> I am about to order a significant number of the IronAll transfers but am worried about the fading reports from Pam and other posters. However, with Pam not providing any links to the "good" paper site or providing any photographic evidence leaves me very skeptical about her comments.
> 
> Has anyone else been able to confirm her claims and at this point would you recommend another paper over IronAll?
> 
> Thanks


Iron-all does not seem to fade however the shirt seems to be the problem. When the little fibers on the shirt break, the image looks washed out. On shirts where this does not happen, the image looks as good as new. 

We recently saw a screen printed shirt that looked faded. When we inspected the shirt we coudl see the fibers poking through. 

I would not blame the paper on this, I would blame the shirt.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fred's right, we actually just got a shipment of screenprints in this morning that had a POOR (read:AWEFUL!) print job, and the fibers were poking through all over the shirt, fresh out of the box. The plastisol also felt as if it wasn't cured properly. I guess it is safe to say there are good and low quality pieces in every print method, any way you look at it. 

Fred, do you think a 50/50 tee would have the same trouble with fiber lifts as an all cotton tee, or would it respond a bit better?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We had really bad results on 50/50 Anvil white shirts. We had great results on 100% cotton camp shirts which are woven, not knit as tshirts are. 

Getting a good jersey knit that has a very 'flat' surface would be something to look for. 

Lou may have some input on this also. He has done a lot more than us on this front.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

That's definitely something to keep in mind. The fiber surface is definitely important to the longevity of the final product, I suppose. And I agree, the shirt can sometimes have a much bigger impact than the transfer itself. Alot of folks do find it easy to blame the "faulty" transfer, while it's clear that everyone has different experiences with the same process. 

(Don't hate me, anyone that has had trouble with inkjet transfers, I have certainly made plenty of mistakes myself!  )


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

badalou said:


> I stated above that there may not be a perfect paper out there.. I may have been wrong. I just tried a new paper available at Coastal Business called Jet-pro SofStretch. I am placing my video in the articles section here of the test i did. also available at YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> No flacking, none, nada, zip, gone.. smooth printing..
> 
> 
> ...


i have just received a pack of jetpro sofstretch papers from coastal and made my first test with it. i am kind of disappointed after reading such great reviews about it i expected it to be very soft and to have no hand . maybe it is better than other papers but it defiantly has a hand and the result is not so soft. i hope it is something i did wrong though i followed the instructions of 375 degrees F, 30 seconds and firm pressure. i will try washing it and hope to get softer touch after that.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

shane said:


> i have just received a pack of jetpro sofstretch papers from coastal and made my first test with it. i am kind of disappointed after reading such great reviews about it i expected it to be very soft and to have no hand . maybe it is better than other papers but it defiantly has a hand and the result is not so soft. i hope it is something i did wrong though i followed the instructions of 375 degrees F, 30 seconds and firm pressure. i will try washing it and hope to get softer touch after that.


I would bet that you did not stretch it when you took it off the press. That is what makes it softer. also it gets better after you wash it.Do another and stretch it immediatly after pressing. While it is still hot. Get back to us.


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

badalou said:


> I would bet that you did not stretch it when you took it off the press. That is what makes it softer. also it gets better after you wash it.Do another and stretch it immediatly after pressing. While it is still hot. Get back to us.


lou, thanks for your reply i will test it again today, stretch it and wash it and hope for better results. by the way i am the one who bought your tee-square-it from israel(your first international buyer i think  )


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I wonder if the stretch test gives plastisol transfered shirts a softer hand as well.....I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> I wonder if the stretch test gives plastisol transfered shirts a softer hand as well.....I'll have to give it a try.


No it will not.


----------



## Jevries (Nov 28, 2007)

It's really, really helpful reading all this info...but what I don't understand is...where are all the pictures so many of you are talking about? Pictures usually say more than a thousand words...


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

so i have printed the jetpro sofstretch again and stretched it right after peeling. it gave a better result. i then washed it and the feeling of it became better. the colors stayed the same as before the wash. so overall i got good results with it though you can still feel and see the transfer on the shirt. i made it together with about 7-8 other papers so when i compare the results, the jetpro sofstretch gave the best results.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Can you iron over Jetpro Sofstretch like you can with ironall? 

Thanks,
Kelly
(used to be decalconnection, now Girlzndollz)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I would bet that you did not stretch it when you took it off the press. That is what makes it softer. also it gets better after you wash it.Do another and stretch it immediatly after pressing. While it is still hot. Get back to us.


 
Hi Lou,

May I double check with you quickly: The image is hot, it's peeled and then you give it a stretch, do you then give it a second press right away? If this is right, one more check: how many seconds do you do the second press for? 

Many thanks,
Kelly
(used to be decalconnection - now Girlzndollz)


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> May I double check with you quickly: The image is hot, it's peeled and then you give it a stretch, do you then give it a second press right away? If this is right, one more check: how many seconds do you do the second press for?
> 
> ...


im not sure what lou meant but i didnt do any second press. i pressed according to the instructions, then hot peeled the paper, and then while it is hot, stretched the shirt where the print is. it makes it a bit softer.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

shane said:


> im not sure what lou meant but i didnt do any second press. i pressed according to the instructions, then hot peeled the paper, and then while it is hot, stretched the shirt where the print is. it makes it a bit softer.


 
Maybe I'm so confused by now I am chasing my tail in circles!

It's possible the second press is only for darks.

Please help!

Do I stretch both darks and lights after pressing?

Do I re-press both darks and lights after stretching?

I am so sleep deprived, I'm forgetting eveything I learned and can't find the threads again. Oh boy, I bet I'm not the first one either! When I see my heat press, I only want to turn it on and curl up under it for a warm nap!!

Thanks all!!


PS: FOUND FIRST THREAD AND ANSWERS, Answers were:

Yes, stretch and repress both darks and lights.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

badalou said:


> No it will not.


 
I didn't think it would. I tested my theory after I posted, and you're right, it didn't make a difference. That makes sense seeing as how the viscosity of plasitsol would not break down under tension like a pigment based ink would. I guess it's like pulling taffy, it will stretch but if you play around with it all day long, it still is going to be sticky. 

Mmmm taffy.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Can you iron over Jetpro Sofstretch like you can with ironall?
> 
> (quote]
> 
> Does anyone know about this yet? thx...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Girlzndollz said:
> 
> 
> > Can you iron over Jetpro Sofstretch like you can with ironall?
> ...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you so much, Lou. That's great to know. And thank you for the countless tips that save me time and sanity each day!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> I didn't think it would. I tested my theory after I posted, and you're right, it didn't make a difference. That makes sense seeing as how the viscosity of plasitsol would not break down under tension like a pigment based ink would. I guess it's like pulling taffy, it will stretch but if you play around with it all day long, it still is going to be sticky.
> 
> Mmmm taffy.


Sticky? It is sticky for a few seconds but that goes away.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

You're right, I guess I meant that it will still have that plasticky feel, but still, not every plastisol transfer will feel that way. Some are softer than others. I didn't really mean sticky, but that's what my fingers thought I meant.  It must have been the bag of taffy I was looking at at the time.


----------



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I am going to order the Jet pro soft stretch as lou recommneded. Why not I have ordered everything else he recommended and he has saved me money, time and headaches. I bought the ironall for lights from milford before I read Lou's comments on Jet Pro. I wasnt happy with results after one wash and I follwed the instructions. I tested the designs in all colors, on FTL Loft Tee, Haines Beefy Tee, Anvil Girl Tee, Anvil Baby doll, bella baby doll and all faded after one wash, especially black on Haines, it looked worse than vintage. The only shirt that didnt fade was a balck ink on a white Cherokee Tee and I just did that one for myself because I had one in my closet. After reading these comments I think I am switching to the Jet Pro soft stretch. 

Now I didnt test ironall on gildan mens tees, does anyone know if the type of shirt makes a huge difference. If so I may order those so I can put the rest of this paper to use. Thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I also ordered Ironall light before reading about sofstretch (my sofstretch is enroute now) but I have 100 papers of ironall. 

My tests were on youth tees:

I did about 8 test shirts and Jerzees HW 50/50 held beautifully, first wash cold with low heat dryer for 25 minutes. Second wash water, med/high dryer heat for 25 mins and there was still no change. 

Ironall, epson c88+, mighty light, 360 for 20 seconds, med/heavy. I'm happy for now to be able to use the ironall sheets, but will use them for nonwashables (mousepads) after sofstretch is here.

FOTL best 5050 washed out worst, and unevenly. Gildans anvil and hanes lost some too. I am finding a market for the Jerzees. Once sofstretch comes - I want a better feeling shirt to add it to.


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

After viewing Lou's video, I ordered the Jet Pro, which just arrived yesterday. I've had the same fading problems as everyone else with the Iron All - and just about every other product out there.

Looking forward to pressing with this product!!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

kmyck1 said:


> After viewing Lou's video, I ordered the Jet Pro, which just arrived yesterday. I've had the same fading problems as everyone else with the Iron All - and just about every other product out there.
> 
> Looking forward to pressing with this product!!!!


 
 You got it yesterday and don't have test results yet? Now I'm really on pins and needles!  

Just kidding, there's a few of us waiting for delivery and waiting to test, and all I can say is it better not show up at dinner time, cause they'll be nothing for anyone to eat!! I'll be locked up with my press and paper - like a mad scientist!

Hopefully someone can bug a neighbor for some food..... 

If you have time and get a chance to post results, that'd be lovely....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> You got it yesterday and don't have test results yet? Now I'm really on pins and needles!
> 
> Just kidding, there's a few of us waiting for delivery and waiting to test, and all I can say is it better not show up at dinner time, cause they'll be nothing for anyone to eat!! I'll be locked up with my press and paper - like a mad scientist!
> 
> ...


God what have I done.. just kidding.. I feel bad but I too have a lot of the iron all paper left. John wrote me a couple of days ago about he has a new paper.. I can't keep up. And everyone wants to send me samples.. like I have this cult following. I tell them I will try it but good or bad I will post it. I have to say I am very happy with the Sofstretch.. Even John wants to know how I like it (John owns New Mildford)
I said I feel bad. he probably has a ton of paper and Coastal is getting the business. However I do like the "Iron All for Darks" I will say this you guys should get sample before you buy bulk.. you need to be happy with it.. . Lou


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> God what have I done.. just kidding.. I feel bad but I too have a lot of the iron all paper left. John wrote me a couple of days ago about he has a new paper.. I can't keep up. And everyone wants to send me samples.. like I have this cult following. I tell them I will try it but good or bad I will post it. I have to say I am very happy with the Sofstretch.. Even John wants to know how I like it (John owns New Mildford)
> I said I feel bad. he probably has a ton of paper and Coastal is getting the business. However I do like the "Iron All for Darks" I will say this you guys should get sample before you buy bulk.. you need to be happy with it.. . Lou


 
Aww, don't feel bad, Lou, at least on my account. You're still awesome (and always will be I'm sure!)

I know it was just timing for me, I missed the new reviews by a few days, and I am not the least upset. That's the way the cookie crumbles.

You do what you do for everyone with the best of intentions and I for one would use all my ironall happily if the new paper had not arrived, and will still use it happily where I can use it best. (Where can I get great totes?) see?


As far as testing, maybe it's time you got yourself a "lab assistant" - hahaha.

Please try not to feel caught in the middle. Alot of money follows your opinion, true, but ultimately we made the choice to make our purchases and we're happy when we did. 

John's in business, too. With all the competition, I'm sure John always has to keep his finger on the pulse of the market and he knows, hot today with the great ironall, but as soon as that was hot, someone was working to come out with something better. I for one hope someone right now is trying to out do the new Coastal paper!  

Peace!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Aww, don't feel bad, Lou, at least on my account. You're still awesome (and always will be I'm sure!)
> 
> I know it was just timing for me, I missed the new reviews by a few days, and I am not the least upset. That's the way the cookie crumbles.
> 
> ...


I wrote that at 2:21. At 2:30 John called me. His ears were burning. Apparently he was going to get the paper but his samples got there after Coastal. He is OK.. he is working on a few things. He might even be selling the new paper under another name. Now this is important. he said the people that make the iron all for darks are putting a new backing on it so that it goes through a cutter better. 
I also got a call from Coastal telling me the manufaturer of the paper (SofStretch) want to interview me for their sales info. it will be after the new year. Lou


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I wrote that at 2:21. At 2:30 John called me. His ears were burning. Apparently he was going to get the paper but his samples got there after Coastal. He is OK.. he is working on a few things. He might even be selling the new paper under another name. Now this is important. he said the people that make the iron all for darks are putting a new backing on it so that it goes through a cutter better.
> I also got a call from Coastal telling me the manufaturer of the paper (SofStretch) want to interview me for their sales info. it will be after the new year. Lou


OMGosh, Lou. All good stuff. I wonder what sofstretch will be looking for from you? Lou, I know you've heard it before, but why not tag yourself as a "freelance consultant" for hire? Shouldn't they have on staff R&D - who'd be collecting payroll? Think about it before they call....


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I think it's safe to say no one has been through as many samples from as many companies as Lou has.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

karlking85 said:


> I think it's safe to say no one has been through as many samples from as many companies as Lou has.


 
See? There, Lou - you are the leading industry expect in this field.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Now what have* I* done?? haha. Everyone will be calling Lou all hours of the night to ask which paper he likes best. Oohhhh boy. Just buy the SofStetch guys, and you'll be fine.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Naa, i just tell it like I see it. Actually I don't get that many samples. I have bought a lot and I think the fact that I have told you guys and you have listened to me has probably helped their sales. I seem to have developed a following. My videos just turned over 108,000 views. That even surprises me. I think if I took payment from any of them I would lose my credibility here. Lou


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

That's what I appreciate most, Lou. When I get a recommendation from you, I know that it is straight from the heart, and not biased. It is great to get an honest critique every now and then, and when you review a product, you shoot it straight.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> That's what I appreciate most, Lou. When I get a recommendation from you, I know that it is straight from the heart, and not biased. It is great to get an honest critique every now and then, and when you review a product, you shoot it straight.


Amen Anthony!!!

I second that opinion....


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

If only I could get him to review my business plan and make a video of that.  haha


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> If only I could get him to review my business plan and make a video of that.  haha


Ha!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I think if I took payment from any of them I would lose my credibility here. Lou


 
See your point, sorry for suggesting it, Lou.


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

I just ordered my batch of the Jetpro Sofstretch!!!! I hope all is well..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Testing, Testing.... 

I'll be done in a little while... trying to work printer settings...not going well....paper feels lovely - almost like regular paper - slices like warm butter - nice!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome Kel, glad you finally got it. I hope it works out for ya.


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

I got mine last night!!!! What a difference from the stuff I was using. Hardly any hand to it seems like it does not crack, But I used the same picture I was using with the other paper and it needed to be alot lighter... the new paper was way darker with the same image. But other than that I liked the way it peeled hot it just fell right off it was nice... 


Just my 2 cents..

Thanks Scott.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Awww, I still haven't tested it yet...  haha


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the Coastal for the 50/50 tees but not my 80/20 sweatshirts, gonna follow someone's success and get 50/5o sweat shirts.

I used ALOT of ink trying to get the colors right. First, this paper dries with a slightly faded look, almost like the ink got sucked INTO the paper. I increased saturation to improve the depth of color on the dried transfer, and it didn't do anything, so I backed off the saturation. I pressed both as a test control for saturation, they pressed the same, so why waste ink.

don't be put off by the faded look when its dry, it presses VIBRANTLY anyway. 

I find it grabs the fabric when I peel, should I press a little longer (I do 30 s) orrr, should I up the pressure? I have had it peel like warm butter, but couldn't put my finger on what made it better. Any insight?

I perfer the 'smell' of Ironall when I hot peel that over the smell of Coastal. I actually lean in when I peel the ironall and realized I was doing a Coastal image when I went ' yuk - what's that smell?, took a look, it was coastal. Doesn't make a hoot of difference to the image, but it would be nice if it smelled nice like Ironall.....someone wasn't thinking..... haha, JK. You'd have to be nuts like me, but after smelling poopy butts for years, I've become picky about what I smell these days!!

The coastal is nice, as nice as Ironall. I love ironall too, so it will come down to fade (more than smell). and price. 

Does ANYONE have luck retaining color using Ironall, if yes, on what brand and type of shirt? Thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the Coastal for the 50/50 tees but not my 80/20 sweatshirts, gonna follow someone's success and get 50/5o sweat shirts.

I used ALOT of ink trying to get the colors right. First, this paper dries with a slightly faded look, almost like the ink got sucked INTO the paper. I increased saturation to improve the depth of color on the dried transfer, and it didn't do anything, so I backed off the saturation. I pressed both as a test control for saturation, they pressed the same, so why waste ink.

don't be put off by the faded look when its dry, it presses VIBRANTLY anyway. 

I find it grabs the fabric when I peel, should I press a little longer (I do 30 s) orrr, should I up the pressure? I have had it peel like warm butter, but couldn't put my finger on what made it better. Any insight?

I perfer the 'smell' of Ironall when I hot peel that over the smell of Coastal. I actually lean in when I peel the ironall and realized I was doing a Coastal image when I went ' yuk - what's that smell?, took a look, it was coastal. Doesn't make a hoot of difference to the image, but it would be nice if it smelled nice like Ironall.....someone wasn't thinking..... haha, JK. You'd have to be nuts like me, but after smelling poopy butts for years, I've become picky about what I smell these days!!

The coastal is nice, as nice as Ironall. I love ironall too, so it will come down to fade (more than smell). and price. 

Does ANYONE have luck retaining color using Ironall, if yes, on what brand and type of shirt? Thanks!


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

I did notice when I printed it that the color was nice and bright till it sat and soaked in tothe paper.. and I was like oh no these aren't going to work till I did one and it came right back I was impressed (that does not take much LOL!!) But I still have to lighten up the image more before I do anymore.. On the screen it looks to light but when I press it it is dark..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

cutvinylimprint said:


> I did notice when I printed it that the color was nice and bright till it sat and soaked in tothe paper.. and I was like oh no these aren't going to work till I did one and it came right back I was impressed (that does not take much LOL!!) But I still have to lighten up the image more before I do anymore.. On the screen it looks to light but when I press it it is dark..


 
LOL - I thought the same thing, "oh, no" haha, I thought, so much for not fading, their already faded. I went ahead and pressed anyway (debated not) and I thought it was amazing the way the colors pressed vibrantly, what a relief to boot! 

What do you mean you have to lighten it up more, what are you discovering over there?


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> LOL - I thought the same thing, "oh, no" haha, I thought, so much for not fading, their already faded. I went ahead and pressed anyway (debated not) and I thought it was amazing the way the colors pressed vibrantly, what a relief to boot!
> 
> What do you mean you have to lighten it up more, what are you discovering over there?


 

Well like I said I used another paper from coastal it was the *Neenah Paper *11-MJL 50 it cracked BAD but the colors were brighter! I did not change anyhting with my printer or the image and I put 2 shirts next to each other and the Sofstretch was quite a few shades darker..at least no more cracking as far as I can see. 
I used a HP Deskjet 5940 with Vivara Ink and pressed at 375deg for 30 sec.

Another ??? I have is everybody re-pressing the garment after they pull the paper off??? And if so why are you pressing again?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

cutvinylimprint said:


> Another ??? I have is everybody re-pressing the garment after they pull the paper off??? And if so why are you pressing again?


 
I do because Lou does, and he is my Leader.... 


Seriously, I read about it here, and it was suggested to me by others who do it. I tried it and for some reason that I cannot put my finger on, I just love the way it looks. Others have said it makes the image more Matte. 

I'm very new of course, and partly why I am soaking this stuff up like a sponge. But this one I've heard of and tried. To me, it looks like it gets the image deeper in after the post stretch and the image looks smoother than just stopping after the peel.


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I do because Lou does, and he is my Leader....
> 
> 
> Seriously, I read about it here, and it was suggested to me by others who do it. I tried it and for some reason that I cannot put my finger on, I just love the way it looks. Others have said it makes the image more Matte.
> ...


O.K. do you press, it pull the paper off, pull the shirt off stretch it, then put it back on the press and put the teflon down or parchment paper then put full pressure back on it or just kinda put a little pressure back on it???? Sorry for so many ???? but I want to get it right... I watched Lou's video of the Jetpro a couple of times and he does not repress it... So just wondering..


Thanks Scott.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

cutvinylimprint said:


> O.K. do you press, it pull the paper off, pull the shirt off stretch it, then put it back on the press and put the teflon down or parchment paper then put full pressure back on it or just kinda put a little pressure back on it???? Sorry for so many ???? but I want to get it right... I watched Lou's video of the Jetpro a couple of times and he does not repress it... So just wondering..
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott.


Yes to everything. I repress with only the teflon, lights and darks and I don't change anything. I just repress for about 4-6 seconds depending on the size of the image. Others may do different times.

So Lou didn't repress, we should ask him why not?

Lou??????? Are you busy cutting Tee Pad Its???


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Yes to everything. I repress with only the teflon, lights and darks and I don't change anything. I just repress for about 4-6 seconds depending on the size of the image. Others may do different times.
> 
> So Lou didn't repress, we should ask him why not?
> 
> Lou??????? Are you busy cutting Tee Pad Its???


I am never too busy to help a forum member.. well some I am.. Just kidding.. 
Do I re-press? I have.. and sometimes I have not. But when in doubt.


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Lou - 

Did you have any problems with peeling the JetPro? I pressed at 375F, 30 sec., heavy pressure with Hotronix STX-20 as recommended and keep having a peeling problem. I am peeling as quickly as possible, but the backing seems to have a hard time releasing.

Any suggestions? 

THANKS!!!
Kimberly


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

cutvinylimprint said:


> O.K. do you press, it pull the paper off, pull the shirt off stretch it, then put it back on the press and put the teflon down or parchment paper then put full pressure back on it or just kinda put a little pressure back on it???? Sorry for so many ???? but I want to get it right... I watched Lou's video of the Jetpro a couple of times and he does not repress it... So just wondering..
> 
> 
> Thanks Scott.


I may not have in the Video But I sometimes do. It is a matter of how I think the transfer looks after I peel the paper off. Not a big issue. with Opaque transfers it could be an issue though.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

kmyck1 said:


> Lou -
> 
> Did you have any problems with peeling the JetPro? I pressed at 375F, 30 sec., heavy pressure with Hotronix STX-20 as recommended and keep having a peeling problem. I am peeling as quickly as possible, but the backing seems to have a hard time releasing.
> 
> ...


You are kind of confusing me. peeling with jet pro sofStretch? It goes into the fabric. it is not an Opaque that sits on the fabric. Or do you mean peeling the transfer off paper off the shirt. If there is sticking then it may not have been pre-pressed long enough. let me know.


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

badalou said:


> You are kind of confusing me. peeling with jet pro sofStretch? It goes into the fabric. it is not an Opaque that sits on the fabric. Or do you mean peeling the transfer off paper off the shirt. If there is sticking then it may not have been pre-pressed long enough. let me know.


Hi there, Lou -

Sorry about not being clear....peeling the the transfer paper off of the shirt after it's been pressed. There is also a bit of image still on paper - could this be a heat issue? I pre-pressed for the shirts for 12 seconds - is that long enough???

THANK YOU!!!!
Kimberly


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

kmyck1 said:


> Hi there, Lou -
> 
> Sorry about not being clear....peeling the the transfer paper off of the shirt after it's been pressed. There is also a bit of image still on paper - could this be a heat issue? I pre-pressed for the shirts for 12 seconds - is that long enough???
> 
> ...


12 seconds may even be too long. Also let the shirt cool abit. remember you are not making the shirt hot but taking the moisture out. When the shirt is warm it is ok to press the transfer.


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

badalou said:


> 12 seconds may even be too long. Also let the shirt cool abit. remember you are not making the shirt hot but taking the moisture out. When the shirt is warm it is ok to press the transfer.


I'll cut down on the prepress time and add more pressure and see if that resolves it.

Thanks, Lou! 

Kimberly


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

cutvinylimprint said:


> Well like I said I used another paper from coastal it was the *Neenah Paper *11-MJL 50 it cracked BAD but the colors were brighter! I did not change anyhting with my printer or the image and I put 2 shirts next to each other and the Sofstretch was quite a few shades darker..at least no more cracking as far as I can see.
> I used a HP Deskjet 5940 with Vivara Ink and pressed at 375deg for 30 sec.
> 
> Another ??? I have is everybody re-pressing the garment after they pull the paper off??? And if so why are you pressing again?


I don't know if most know but the 5940 comes with Dye ink cartridges but you can buy replacement cartridges with vivara pigment inks. (This information from HP)


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

badalou said:


> I don't know if most know but the 5940 comes with Dye ink cartridges but you can buy replacement cartridges with vivara pigment inks. (This information from HP)


 

Thanks Lou. I realized when I bought new cartridges that it said Vivera.. And it seems to work well no bleeding or cracking I am happy!!!

Oh yes I will not be on till after the holidays so everbody have a Merry Christmas!!


Thanks Scott.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

cutvinylimprint said:


> Thanks Lou. I realized when I bought new cartridges that it said Vivera.. And it seems to work well no bleeding or cracking I am happy!!!
> 
> Oh yes I will not be on till after the holidays so everbody have a Merry Christmas!!
> 
> ...


And to all of you a Big Merry Christmas as well...


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

merry christmas and happy new year to all forum members!


any more input on wash durability? loss of color?

will this paper be suitable to run thru a plotter for contour cutting? needs a carrier?

thanks in advance for your responses..


----------

